# Trump Supporters out to Destroy America



## justified (Oct 30, 2018)

Ceasar Sayoc - found a father figure in Trump, looked to kill those who defied him.  Trump speaks sometimes hourly about the evil media and democrats, so Sayoc took his words seriously and tried to eliminate those who speak out against Trump. 

Gregory Bush - Killed black people in a Kroger in Louisville. Trump called football players sons of bitches (sons of female dogs), so he killed a black woman. He didn't kill one guy because he was white. 

Gregory Bowers - Killed 11 jews in Pittsburgh because he read that a jewish organization was helping refugees file their papers. Trump speaks daily about shutting the doors to refugees and immigrants and has been lying about the refugee caravan, which won't be here for another 2 months if any of those folks even live. 

Trump and his supporters will do whatever they can to destroy America.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 30, 2018)

justified said:


> Ceasar Sayoc - found a father figure in Trump, looked to kill those who defied him.  Trump speaks sometimes hourly about the evil media and democrats, so Sayoc took his words seriously and tried to eliminate those who speak out against Trump.
> 
> Gregory Bush - Killed black people in a Kroger in Louisville. Trump called football players sons of bitches (sons of female dogs), so he killed a black woman. He didn't kill one guy because he was white.
> 
> ...


Tell us about it,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 30, 2018)

*Media Calls the Shooting Up of a Republican HQ “Vandalism”*
Brandon Morse


----------



## Fishme1 (Oct 30, 2018)

LOL !! Reading red state news..


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 30, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> LOL !! Reading red state news..


You're odd...just sayin.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 30, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> LOL !! Reading red state news..


Is NBC liberal enough for you?
*Local Florida Republican Party office sprayed with gunfire*
NBC News
19 hours ago · Someone *shot up* a local branch *office* of the *Florida* GOP, officials discovered on Monday morning. The Volusia County *Republican* Party *office* …


----------



## Fishme1 (Oct 30, 2018)

If we were to promote propaganda such as what you do in a SoCal soccer forum, It would be safe to say the right did this to themselves?? Or does it only work the other way sheriff?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 30, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> If we were to promote propaganda such as what you do in a SoCal soccer forum, It would be safe to say the right did this to themselves?? Or does it only work the other way sheriff?


Did what to themselves, get the House, Senate, Supreme Court and the Presidency?
I don't post things I think are questionable except when I am messing with someone.


----------



## nononono (Oct 30, 2018)

justified said:


> Ceasar Sayoc - found a father figure in Trump, looked to kill those who defied him.  Trump speaks sometimes hourly about the evil media and democrats, so Sayoc took his words seriously and tried to eliminate those who speak out against Trump.
> 
> Gregory Bush - Killed black people in a Kroger in Louisville. Trump called football players sons of bitches (sons of female dogs), so he killed a black woman. He didn't kill one guy because he was white.
> 
> ...


*All three are Democrats or Democratic plants.....Prove me wrong.*
*All three are designed to sway the election....Prove me wrong.*
*All three are Radical brain damaged individuals who fit the *
*Democratic Mantra to a " T "... Prove me wrong.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 30, 2018)

justified said:


> Ceasar Sayoc - found a father figure in Trump, looked to kill those who defied him.  Trump speaks sometimes hourly about the evil media and democrats, so Sayoc took his words seriously and tried to eliminate those who speak out against Trump.
> 
> Gregory Bush - Killed black people in a Kroger in Louisville. Trump called football players sons of bitches (sons of female dogs), so he killed a black woman. He didn't kill one guy because he was white.
> 
> ...


Fishtified.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Fishtified.


You hit that one on the head.


----------



## Fishme1 (Oct 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did what to themselves, get the House, Senate, Supreme Court and the Presidency?
> I don't post things I think are questionable except when I am messing with someone.


I beg to differ.


----------



## Fishme1 (Oct 30, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> You're odd...just sayin.


I’m ok with that yogi.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 31, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> I’m ok with that yogi.


I'm sure you are fish wrap.


----------



## Fishme1 (Oct 31, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> I'm sure you are fish wrap.


Boooo. You’re boring


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 31, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Boooo. You’re boring


Thanks!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> I beg to differ.


On which part?


----------



## Fishme1 (Oct 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> On which part?


Posting questionable things unless you’re messing with someone


----------



## justified (Oct 31, 2018)

nononono said:


> *All three are Democrats or Democratic plants.....Prove me wrong.*
> *All three are designed to sway the election....Prove me wrong.*
> *All three are Radical brain damaged individuals who fit the *
> *Democratic Mantra to a " T "... Prove me wrong.*


The holocaust never happened, prove me wrong!
Sandy Hook shooting never happened, prove me wrong!
The Axis powers won WWII. Prove me wrong!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Posting questionable things unless you’re messing with someone


I mess with people a whole bunch.
Not questionable to me.


----------



## espola (Oct 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I mess with people a whole bunch.
> Not questionable to me.


Loser.


----------



## Booter (Oct 31, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> I beg to differ.


You have to understand the kind of stable genius you are dealing with.  Sheriff Joe spends most of his waking hours posting bullshit that no one reads on a massage board visited by a handful of people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2018)

Booter said:


> You have to understand the kind of stable genius you are dealing with.  Sheriff Joe spends most of his waking hours posting bullshit that no one reads on a massage board visited by a handful of people.


Hey.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2018)

Booter said:


> You have to understand the kind of stable genius you are dealing with.  Sheriff Joe spends most of his waking hours posting bullshit that no one reads on a massage board visited by a handful of people.


This is from the stable genius that got busted with multiple screen names?


----------



## nononono (Oct 31, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Boooo. You’re boring



*You are rotting from the Head down....and you smell like Hell....*
* It's Oct 31st 2018 7:11 pm........*
*Just go outside RIGHT NOW Fishsmell and you will clear out the neighborhood.....*



*




*


----------



## nononono (Oct 31, 2018)

espola said:


> Loser.


*Thief !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 31, 2018)

The moral of the story is that socialism (however defined) has never worked in any form at any time in history.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 31, 2018)

The CBO is unequivocal that this increase in spending is being driven by out-of-control entitlement outlays. Between 2018 and 2028, spending on Social Security, Medicaid, and Medicare is projected to rise from 12.7 percent of GDP to 15.2 percent. Social Security spending is expected to increase from 4.9 percent of GDP to 6.0 percent, Medicare from 3.5 percent of GDP to 5.1 percent, and Medicaid from 1.9 percent of GDP to 2.2 percent. This is what is driving America’s catastrophic indebtedness.

http://www.usdebtclock.org


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 1, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You are rotting from the Head down....and you smell like Hell....*
> * It's Oct 31st 2018 7:11 pm........*
> *Just go outside RIGHT NOW Fishsmell and you will clear out the neighborhood.....*
> 
> ...


Really. Yawning.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 1, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Thief !*


Loser.


----------



## justified (Nov 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The CBO is unequivocal that this increase in spending is being driven by out-of-control entitlement outlays. Between 2018 and 2028, spending on Social Security, Medicaid, and Medicare is projected to rise from 12.7 percent of GDP to 15.2 percent. Social Security spending is expected to increase from 4.9 percent of GDP to 6.0 percent, Medicare from 3.5 percent of GDP to 5.1 percent, and Medicaid from 1.9 percent of GDP to 2.2 percent. This is what is driving America’s catastrophic indebtedness.
> 
> http://www.usdebtclock.org


Will you refuse Social Security benefits when you are at the age to qualify for them? Or have you already refused Social Security?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> Will you refuse Social Security benefits when you are at the age to qualify for them? Or have you already refused Social Security?


Why would anyone who has paid into SS for 45 years do that? It's the illegals who are raping the USA.


----------



## espola (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> Will you refuse Social Security benefits when you are at the age to qualify for them? Or have you already refused Social Security?


According to his own posts, he is already a double dipper - Navy pension and VA job.  If he works enough years at VA, he will be able to retire with a government civilian pension adding to his bank account, and be in a position to be hired by the VA as a private consultant, paid by the hour at a higher rate than his last real job (higher rate allowed because of no benefits) until he is old enough to turn on his SS payments.


----------



## espola (Nov 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why would anyone who has paid into SS for 45 years do that? It's the illegals who are raping the USA.


Would that be those illegals you hire from the HD parking lot every week to trim your landscaping, who, since they are paid cash off the books, are never eligible for SS pension payments or Medicare coverage?


----------



## justified (Nov 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Would that be those illegals you hire from the HD parking lot every week to trim your landscaping, who, since they are paid cash off the books, are never eligible for SS pension payments or Medicare coverage?


The same illegals who get jobs and pay taxes, yes, those ones.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2018)

espola said:


> According to his own posts, he is already a double dipper - Navy pension and VA job.  If he works enough years at VA, he will be able to retire with a government civilian pension adding to his bank account, and be in a position to be hired by the VA as a private consultant, paid by the hour at a higher rate than his last real job (higher rate allowed because of no benefits) until he is old enough to turn on his SS payments.


And?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Would that be those illegals you hire from the HD parking lot every week to trim your landscaping, who, since they are paid cash off the books, are never eligible for SS pension payments or Medicare coverage?


How about Medicaid and education or when they are using fake ID's to get benefits and stealing jobs?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> The same illegals who get jobs and pay taxes, yes, those ones.


Who steal jobs and get paid cash under the mesa?
 The same ones that ruin cities, schools and clog up hospitals for paying customers?
The same illegals we have dumbed down our schools for so they can keep up?
Come on now.
Way too easy.
Illegals aliens contribute nothing of value to our society.
Sendthemallback.com


----------



## espola (Nov 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who steal jobs and get paid cash under the mesa?
> The same ones that ruin cities, schools and clog up hospitals for paying customers?
> The same illegals we have dumbed down our schools for so they can keep up?
> Come on now.
> ...


You're so predictable.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Would that be those illegals you hire from the HD parking lot every week to trim your landscaping, who, since they are paid cash off the books, are never eligible for SS pension payments or Medicare coverage?


You are conversing with gullible joe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2018)

espola said:


> You're so predictable.


The truth usually is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Sheriff Joe said: ↑
> I mess with people a whole bunch.
> 
> espola, Yesterday at 10:24 AM Report
> Loser.


Case in point.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> The same illegals who get jobs and pay taxes, yes, those ones.


*Why downplay costs of illegal immigration if California is so sure of the benefits?*
BY BEN SHAPIRO

Special to The Sacrament0 Bee
March 21, 2018 05:15 AM

California enjoys priding itself on its open-mindedness with regard to illegal immigration. In 2014, Gov. Jerry Brown attended an event with Mexican President Enrique Peña Nieto. There, according to The Los Angeles Times, Brown “nodded to the immigrants in the room, saying it didn’t matter if they had permission to be in the United States.” Brown added, “You’re all welcome in California today.”

And so it has been. California considers itself a sanctuary state – a state in which law enforcement officials refuse to work with federal authorities to capture and deport illegal immigrants. The logic, supposedly, is that illegal immigrants will be more likely to work with local law enforcement if they aren’t fearful of federal intervention, and that illegal immigrants come to California to work. The true logic is somewhat more cynical: Democrats in the state of California believe that they can win Latino votes by pandering on the issue of illegal immigration.

Now, there are hundreds of thousands of wonderful people living in California who came to the United States illegally. But it’s willfully blind to pretend that California hasn’t borne inordinate costs of illegal immigration thanks to Democratic political pandering.

The only way to avoid that conclusion is to prevent the public from learning about the costs of illegal immigration. Sadly, such data is difficult to obtain.

Here’s what we do know. Approximately one in five federal inmates are illegally in the country. According to the anti-immigration group Federation for American Immigration Reform, using data gathered from the State Criminal Alien Assistance Program, 12.9 percent of all state and local prisoners in California were illegal immigrants as of 2009. That number is significantly higher than illegal immigrants as percentage of the population. Furthermore, according to FAIR, illegal immigration costs the state of California some $23 billion per year.

The state’s burgeoning homelessness crisis hasn’t been aided by additional illegal immigration, either. In mid-2017, The Los Angeles Times reported that Latino homelessness had risen 63 percent over the prior year in Los Angeles County – and a significant percentage of those homeless were illegally in the country.

We also know that illegal immigration has come with serious costs in terms of gang violence. MS-13 is not a myth; there are some 10,000 members in the United States, and last May, 21 members of the gang were arrested in Los Angeles, more than half illegal immigrants. From 2005-2007, ICE made thousands of arrests of MS-13 members in our state. The 18th Street Gang counts somewhere from 30,000 to 50,000 members in the United States; again, a significant percentage of that population is in the country illegally.

This is not meant to suggest that illegal immigrants are a criminal threat on a broad level. It is meant to suggest that it is deeply irresponsible for California to refuse to cooperate with the federal authorities or to downplay data that could save lives.

The state of California obviously has the right to refuse to act as agents of the federal government for immigration purposes. But it seems that Democrats in California are eager to move even beyond that strategy: Oakland Mayor Libby Schaaf allegedly warned illegal immigrants of an impending ICE raid in February, an open attempt to aid and abet illegal immigration itself.

This may help Democrats win elections, but it’s awful policy. What’s worse, it puts California taxpayers on the hook for costs, both criminal and civil – and it leaves voters without the proper information to make judgments on the efficacy of policy.

That’s inexcusable. If Democrats are going to claim that illegal immigration is an unalloyed good, at the very least they must provide us the data to show it is. Otherwise, they’re simply lying by omission in order to manipulate voters.

https://www.sacbee.com/opinion/california-forum/article206132139.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 1, 2018)

All told, Americans cross-subsidize health care for unauthorized immigrants to the tune of $18.5 billion a year . 
Of this total, federal taxpayers provided $11.2 billion in subsidized care to unauthorized immigrants in 2016 .

https://www.forbes.com/sites/theapothecary/2018/02/26/how-american-citizens-finance-health-care-for-undocumented-immigrants/#55b7db1a12c4


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> Will you refuse Social Security benefits when you are at the age to qualify for them? Or have you already refused Social Security?


1) Assuming that it is still available when I qualify to receive what the government took without my permission, I would take it.  2) See #1.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why would anyone who has paid into SS for 45 years do that? It's the illegals who are raping the USA.


It's not the illegals, it's the legals that allow the illegals to rape the USA after they take from citizens without their permission.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

espola said:


> According to his own posts, he is already a double dipper - Navy pension and VA job.


Double my labor, double the dipping.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

espola said:


> If he works enough years at VA, he will be able to retire with a government civilian pension.


Not true.  I would have to sell back my Navy Pension to get the VA pension too.  I could do TSP with matching but that is not the same as a defined plan.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Would that be those illegals you hire from the HD parking lot every week to trim your landscaping, who, since they are paid cash off the books, are never eligible for SS pension payments or Medicare coverage?


Of course they're eligible for pension payments.  When legal citizens are too old to do their own landscaping and, SS pension i$ too little to hire legal landscapers, legal citizens pay illegals out of their SS pension.  Thus illegals are eligible to receive SS pension albeit second hand.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> The same illegals who get jobs and pay taxes, yes, those ones.


Consumption taxes are not the same as income taxes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

espola said:


> You're so predictable.


Hanapaa!!


----------



## justified (Nov 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 1) Assuming that it is still available when I qualify to receive what the government took without my permission, I would take it.  2) See #1.


Social Security is an entitlement program. Why are you participating in it? 
Why do you drive on the streets, use city services, and participate in a society that you do not believe in or trust?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are conversing with gullible joe.


And again!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not true.  I would have to sell back my Navy Pension to get the VA pension too.  I could do TSP with matching but that is not the same as a defined plan.


Are you sure? You do know who you are doubting, E-Dumm-E.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> Social Security is an entitlement program. Why are you participating in it?
> Why do you drive on the streets, use city services, and participate in a society that you do not believe in or trust?


You mean because I can opt out of them?


----------



## justified (Nov 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Consumption taxes are not the same as income taxes.


Illegal aliens pay income tax and consumption tax. No one on this forum is pro illegal immigration. Find a new group to pick on. Be original.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you sure? You do know who you are doubting, E-Dumm-E.


Yes I am sure.  I've been lending the government money for decades now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> Social Security is an entitlement program. Why are you participating in it?
> Why do you drive on the streets, use city services, and participate in a society that you do not believe in or trust?


That's right, he didn't build that!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> Illegal aliens pay income tax and consumption tax. .


Not true.


----------



## justified (Nov 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You mean because I can opt out of them?


Yes, you are against programs that benefit normal people because some people are taking advantage of the system. Some of my kids teachers suck, but most of them are good. Should I now complain about paying taxes to pay their salaries because some of them are working the system?  Go ahead and opt out of entitlement programs because you don't need them. They are not for you, you don't believe in the system. Don't take advantage of it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> Find a new group to pick on. Be original.


Why?


----------



## justified (Nov 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not true.


What are you talking about? Illegals pay income taxes. Everyone knows this. Wait, are you taking what Trump says at face value without checking the facts? Google it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> Yes, you are against programs that benefit normal people.


Not true.  I'm against people who are essentially against programs that benefit normal people when they spend tax payers money on illegals.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> What are you talking about? Illegals pay income taxes. Everyone knows this. Wait, are you taking what Trump says at face value without checking the facts? Google it.


I am not as naïve as you are in thinking that ALL illegals pay income taxes.  Hell, you can't even say that about legal citizens.


----------



## justified (Nov 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I am not as naïve as you are in thinking that ALL illegals pay income taxes.  Hell, you can't even say that about legal citizens.


I never said "all."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> Some of my kids teachers suck, but most of them are good. Should I now complain about paying taxes to pay their salaries because some of them are working the system?


Depends on what you mean by "working the system".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> I never said "all."


Good.  Neither did I.  But how many.....since you googled it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> Go ahead and opt out of entitlement programs because you don't need them.


I can't opt out of paying income taxes.


----------



## justified (Nov 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not true.  I'm against people who are essentially against programs that benefit normal people when they spend tax payers money on illegals.


Then why live in America if you don't believe in paying taxes to a country that you do not believe in? You don't believe in government health care because someone other than you is benefiting from it. You don't want to pay taxes because the system rewards some who are cheating, illegal or otherwise not up to your standard. There are plenty of other countries where you can live on your retirement budget. Why not just go there?


----------



## justified (Nov 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I can't opt out of paying income taxes.


So stop complaining about it then. The only time I've seen people get out of paying taxes is in third world countries where they're too poor to be considered as part of the tax rolls, and in places like that there is so much corruption nothing gets done without paying for services out of pocket. What would you like better?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> They are not for you, you don't believe in the system. Don't take advantage of it.


I actually do believe in the system.  Ironically I am making an argument for those that are legally entitled vs. you making an argument for those that you believe are illegally entitled.  Should the illegals take advantage of what the legal citizens have paid in to?  Is that the system you believe in?


----------



## justified (Nov 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Good.  Neither did I.  But how many.....since you googled it?


Do you own research, you don't trust anyone anyway, find your own conclusions, just don't listen to Trump without checking the facts.


----------



## justified (Nov 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I actually do believe in the system.  Ironically I am making an argument for those that are legally entitled vs. you making an argument for those that you believe are illegally entitled.  Should the illegals take advantage of what the legal citizens have paid in to?  As that the system you believe in?


No, but I believe in human rights and that all people are considered equal. It's America, remember? Illegal immigration is a political ploy that does not affect your day to day life, you're just looking for someone to get angry at for some unknown reason, just like all Trump supporters. You are not owed anything.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> Then why live in America if you don't believe in paying taxes to a country that you do not believe in?


I do believe in paying taxes.  I said, you can't opt out of paying income taxes.  Consumption taxes are voluntary. Every time I CHOOSE to consume.  Income taxes are not.  Property taxes are voluntary when I choose to purchase a house.  Income taxes are not.  Shall I go on?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> Social Security is an entitlement program. Why are you participating in it?


One cannot opt out of social security taxes anymore than one can opt out of income taxes....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> You don't believe in government health care because someone other than you is benefiting from it.


People often frame healthcare as you have here.  But if what you are saying is that you're okay with paying for both your families healthcare and an illegals health care then I am all for that.  You and the millions that agree with you should be able to do that.  Let your own money flow from your benevolent nature.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> You don't want to pay taxes because the system rewards some who are cheating, illegal or otherwise not up to your standard.


You mean up to the legal standard that ensures the benefits for normal people survive?


----------



## justified (Nov 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> People often frame healthcare as you have here.  But if what you are saying is that you're okay with paying for both your families healthcare and an illegals health care then I am all for that.  You and the millions that agree with you should be able to do that.  Let your own money flow from your benevolent nature.


Why can't a republican president, house and senate create a workable immigration policy without executive order? Don't blame the democrats either, that's weak. Until then, I pay my taxes and look at everyone the same because those are American values.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> There are plenty of other countries where you can live on your retirement budget. Why not just go there?


Name a few that would allow me to go there.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> So stop complaining about it then.


I'm not complaining.  Just stating the facts for those that miss the meaning of illegal.


----------



## justified (Nov 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Name a few that would allow me to go there.


Any country where you can pay the visa fee for a year, google it. Trump has made it known that we don't want to let anyone else in unless they have blond hair and blue eyes. Other countries are not so selective.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> The only time I've seen people get out of paying taxes is in third world countries.


Gee, I wonder how they became a third world country?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> and in places like that there is so much corruption nothing gets done without paying for services out of pocket. What would you like better?


What country are you talking about?


----------



## justified (Nov 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Gee, I wonder how they became a third world country?


Exactly. We have problems, but nothing like that. Try travel a bit and get some perspective.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> Do you own research, you don't trust anyone anyway, find your own conclusions, just don't listen to Trump without checking the facts.


I just thought you might know the facts since you know that Trump is lying.  What conviction you have.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> No, but I believe in human rights and that all people are considered equal.


So, illegals have a human right to take from those that have legal human rights?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> Why can't a republican president, house and senate create a workable immigration policy without executive order? Don't blame the democrats either, that's weak. Until then, I pay my taxes and look at everyone the same because those are American values.


Why didn't Obama do it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> It's America, remember?


I do.  Legal human rights being a part of America last I checked.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> Why can't a republican president, house and senate create a workable immigration policy without executive order? Don't blame the democrats either, that's weak. Until then, I pay my taxes and look at everyone the same because those are American values.


Same reason a democrat president, house and senate couldn't work out a workable policy.
Trump repealed Obama's immigration policies the same way Obama instituted them...executive orders.
Congress can't agree so they kick it down the street, just as they have for decades and the President signs executive orders...until the next President comes along.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why didn't Obama do it?


That's different and unfair to ask.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> Any country where you can pay the visa fee for a year, google it. Trump has made it known that we don't want to let anyone else in unless they have blond hair and blue eyes. Other countries are not so selective.


That's a lie.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> Illegal immigration is a political ploy.


Totally agree!!  Illegal immigration is illegal.  When you attempt to ignore that fact, illegal immigration, as you said, becomes a political ploy.


----------



## justified (Nov 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So, illegals have a human right to take from those that have legal human rights?


So you're saying a person in this country is in some way inhuman? So you go outside every day or drive on the road thinking there is a species different from you when you look around?


----------



## justified (Nov 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's a lie.


You have no clue that it's a lie. Just because Trump can say crap and lie and others believe it, that logic doesn't apply here.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> You are not owed anything.


So much for human rights.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> Any country where you can pay the visa fee for a year, google it. Trump has made it known that we don't want to let anyone else in unless they have blond hair and blue eyes. Other countries are not so selective.


Not true.


----------



## espola (Nov 1, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Same reason a democrat president, house and senate couldn't work out a workable policy.
> Trump repealed Obama's immigration policies the same way Obama instituted them...executive orders.
> Congress can't agree so they kick it down the street, just as they have for decades and the President signs executive orders...until the next President comes along.


Which of Obama's executive orders were related to immigration policy?

Here is a list to help you find them --

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_executive_actions_by_Barack_Obama


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> You have no clue that it's a lie. Just because Trump can say crap and lie and others believe it, that logic doesn't apply here.


"Trump has made it known that we don't want to let anyone else in unless they have blond hair and blue eyes."
Care to back this fodder up with a citation or source....?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> and look at everyone the same


Except if you have blue eyes and blond hair?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Which of Obama's executive orders were related to immigration policy?
> 
> Here is a list to help you find them --
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_executive_actions_by_Barack_Obama


Atta boy wife beater.... way to ask a question then supply where the answer can be found.
Any more questions you want to ask that you already know the answer?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> Exactly. We have problems, but nothing like that. Try travel a bit and get some perspective.


What country have you traveled to that gives you perspective?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's a lie.


Maybe you can give us some perspective. lol


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 1, 2018)

*Your complete guide to Obama’s immigration executive action*

By Max Ehrenfreund

Max Ehrenfreund
November 20, 2014

President Obama unveiled Thursday a major executive action on immigration policy, offering temporary legal status to millions of illegal immigrants, along with an indefinite reprieve from deportation.

There are roughly 11 million undocumented immigrants in the United States, and political leaders of both parties agree the current system is broken and needs fixing. Yet Obama's action has outraged Republicans in Congress, who say the president doesn't have the authority to delay deportations for such a large class of people without legislation.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2014/11/19/your-complete-guide-to-obamas-immigration-order/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.4b0043c78397


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> So you're saying a person in this country is in some way inhuman?


No


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> So you go outside every day or drive on the road thinking there is a species different from you when you look around?


No


----------



## espola (Nov 1, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Atta boy wife beater.... way to ask a question then supply where the answer can be found.
> Any more questions you want to ask that you already know the answer?


You didn't answer the question, but you did display a bit of your character.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> You have no clue that it's a lie. Just because Trump can say crap and lie and others believe it, that logic doesn't apply here.


You must have the quote or link to back up your statement.


----------



## espola (Nov 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You must have the quote or link to back up your statement.


Look who is laying down the rules of honest discourse.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Look who is laying down the rules of honest discourse.


Speaking of links, you ever found the one where I said I was here only to piss people off and to lie?
How about the one you were supposed to find for Multi?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Look who is laying down the rules of honest discourse.


Don't forget the requirement that says you have to actually read what you quote.


----------



## espola (Nov 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Speaking of links, you ever found the one where I said I was here only to piss people off and to lie?
> How about the one you were supposed to find for Multi?


That's not what I said, but it would be easy to prove that that is wrong - just stop doing it.


----------



## justified (Nov 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What country have you traveled to that gives you perspective?


Just because the America First policy is now what you live and breathe, it doesn't mean that everyone thinks like that or lives it like it's gospel. You trolls crawled out of the woodwork when Trump came into office. If it weren't for him, we wouldn't have threads talking about how Trump supporters are trying to destroy America. Just google 15 countries where you can retire cheap. They're waiting for people with money to come and visit and live. There is a world outside your rabbit hole.


----------



## justified (Nov 1, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Your complete guide to Obama’s immigration executive action*
> 
> By Max Ehrenfreund
> 
> ...


A temporary solution meant for politicians to agree on a solution. So now we have a chance to agree on something, who is gonna make this happen?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2018)

espola said:


> That's not what I said, but it would be easy to prove that that is wrong - just stop doing it.


That's exactly what you said.


----------



## nononono (Nov 1, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Really. Yawning.


*Yes. Relaxing .....Fishnetrot.*


----------



## nononono (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> A temporary solution meant for politicians to agree on a solution. So now we have a chance to agree on something, who is gonna make this happen?



Spell it out for us in simple " Laymens " terms.....

Here's yur chance.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> Just because the America First policy is now what you live and breath, it doesn't mean that everyone thinks like that or lives it like it's gospel.


All gospels are unpopular.  What's your point?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> You trolls crawled out of the woodwork when Trump came into office. If it weren't for him, we wouldn't have threads talking about how Trump supporters are trying to destroy America.


Not true


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> Just google 15 countries where you can retire cheap. They're waiting for people with money to come and visit and live.


Are those countries in Africa?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

justified said:


> There is a world outside your rabbit hole.


Why is everyone tring to come to my rabbit hole then?


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 1, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Yes. Relaxing .....Fishnetrot.*


Oh nononono .. the names you come up with. LOL


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 2, 2018)

espola said:


> You didn't answer the question, but you did display a bit of your character.


You already know the answer professor....
Speaking of character...you're the one who believes folks commit assaults with no proof other than one person said it happened decades ago with no evidence to support the accusation.....
Here's a question for you to answer Magoo, when did you stop beating your wife?


----------



## espola (Nov 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You already know the answer professor....
> Speaking of character...you're the one who believes folks commit assaults with no proof other than one person said it happened decades ago with no evidence to support the accusation.....
> Here's a question for you to answer Magoo, when did you stop beating your wife?


Ah, more character demonstrations.

Please continue.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Ah, more character demonstrations.
> 
> Please continue.


Now we are getting someplace.
You, like Kavanaugh don't appreciate being accused of something without any evidence of fact....which is what the Democrats did.
The demonstration is over... thus ended the lesson.
Have a great day Magoo.


----------



## espola (Nov 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Now we are getting someplace.
> You, like Kavanaugh don't appreciate being accused of something without any evidence of fact....which is what the Democrats did.
> The demonstration is over... thus ended the lesson.
> Have a great day Magoo.


"No evidence" except the sworn testimony of the victim and records of therapy sessions where the attack was discussed years before anyone knew who K was.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

espola said:


> "No evidence" except the sworn testimony of the victim and records of therapy sessions where the attack was discussed years before anyone knew who K was.


So, now lies are evidence?
No police report of a crime from any of these lying whores?
Quit beating your wife.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, now lies are evidence?
> No police report of a crime from any of these lying whores?
> Quit beating your wife.


No evidence bc there was no proper investigation. The the heck guys, did you not watch how he avoided all the questions?? He was obviously lying.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> No evidence bc there was no proper investigation. The the heck guys, did you not watch how he avoided all the questions?? He was obviously lying.


You mean no proper investigation 36 years ago because she didn't report it?
You mean no proper investigation 36 years later because she doesn't know who, what where or when?
You mean no proper investigation because it didn't happen?


----------



## espola (Nov 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, now lies are evidence?
> No police report of a crime from any of these lying whores?
> Quit beating your wife.


Coocoo.


----------



## espola (Nov 2, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> No evidence bc there was no proper investigation. The the heck guys, did you not watch how he avoided all the questions?? He was obviously lying.


It's not "obvious" to those who would then have to admit they were suckers.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 2, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> No evidence bc there was no proper investigation. The the heck guys, did you not watch how he avoided all the questions?? He was obviously lying.


Obviously...the FBI are known liars, they've investigated Kavenaugh 7 times in the three decades...they're obviously hiding something...
Didn't they actually find evidence, a blue dress with stains on it?   Oh, never mind, that was from another case.
Do you know when Magoo stopped beating his wife? I have no evidence of that, just a thirty year old recollection....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 2, 2018)

espola said:


> It's not "obvious" to those who would then have to admit they were suckers.


The suckers are those that have no corroborating evidence, but a hatred for Trump so bad, that they are willing, hoping to believe anything that shed's him or his appointments in a bad light.
You not only suck it up, you willingly swallow it...that's to be expected from an accused, but not proven and without evidence, wife beater...


----------



## espola (Nov 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The suckers are those that have no corroborating evidence, but a hatred for Trump so bad, that they are willing, hoping to believe anything that shed's him or his appointments in a bad light.
> You not only suck it up, you willingly swallow it...that's to be expected from an accused, but not proven and without evidence, wife beater...


Please continue, sucker.


----------



## espola (Nov 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Obviously...the FBI are known liars, they've investigated Kavenaugh 7 times in the three decades...they're obviously hiding something...
> Didn't they actually find evidence, a blue dress with stains on it?   Oh, never mind, that was from another case.
> Do you know when Magoo stopped beating his wife? I have no evidence of that, just a thirty year old recollection....


It appears that your arguments are reduced to obviously-dishonest bullying.  What is it you are trying to prove here - besides the inherent criticism of your own character?


----------



## nononono (Nov 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Please continue, sucker.


*What's Up ....Ya Rotting THIEF !*


----------



## nononono (Nov 2, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Oh nononono .. the names you come up with. LOL



*Fishmesmellme.....you're welcome.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 2, 2018)

espola said:


> It appears that your arguments are reduced to obviously-dishonest bullying.  What is it you are trying to prove here - besides the inherent criticism of your own character?


It appears that your argument is non existent & your bull headed stubbornness will not allow you to see the errors of your ways
What is it you are trying to prove here - besides your inherent inability to understand that being accused does not make one guilty..see wife beating post from earlier.  
That just because someone accuses another of malfeasance or worse, there must be corroborating evidence.... I'm assuming you know what corroborating evidence is.
What an old over opinionated, highly narcissistic curmudgeon thinks of my character is hardly a concern of mine Magoo...  

As I've previously posted this entire witch hunt has a McMartin preschool odor....fantastic accusations, lives destroyed & none of it was true...hell, no one was accused of being a wife beater either.


----------



## espola (Nov 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> It appears that your argument is non existent & your bull headed stubbornness will not allow you to see the errors of your ways
> What is it you are trying to prove here - besides your inherent inability to understand that being accused does not make one guilty..see wife beating post from earlier.
> That just because someone accuses another of malfeasance or worse, there must be corroborating evidence.... I'm assuming you know what corroborating evidence is.
> What an old over opinionated, highly narcissistic curmudgeon thinks of my character is hardly a concern of mine Magoo...
> ...


You're babbling.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 2, 2018)

espola said:


> You're babbling.


You're incoherent as well as delusional.


----------



## espola (Nov 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're incoherent as well as delusional.


You understand perfectly what I am saying about you, and you know it's true - thus the coocoo denials


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 2, 2018)

espola said:


> You're babbling.


Nice rebuttal wife beater.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 2, 2018)

espola said:


> You understand perfectly what I am saying about you, and you know it's true - thus the coocoo denials


You're babbling Magoo...inebriated by 1:00pm...typical Friday.
Let the beatings begin!


----------



## justified (Nov 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Key point-  Trump is the aggressor and everyone else who is not in his target range is trying to find a way to fight back. Trump has picked on blacks, mexicans, central americans, jews, fat people, retarded people, muslims, africans, women, hollywood, california, asians, etc. etc. etc.  The white race that look like him or his children are the only group left in this country that do not fear for their life at the moment. Trump supporters are bullies and are looking for a way to fight back after what they call years of oppression under Obama. Imagine it, a black guy in the white house. You better call the military before another colored person gets elected. Trump supporters are owed nothing. Guys like Sherriff Joe have the NAACP on speed dial and think that their superior race is being taken over. Pussies.  The only thing that has changed since Trump came to power is that bottom feeders that threaten journalists and kill blacks and jews and create conspiracies that were urban legends for centuries now have a voice (Fox news, Infowars, Breitbart).


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 2, 2018)

*U.S. Added 250,000 Jobs in October; Unemployment at 3.7%*
By Patricia Cohen
Nov. 2, 2018
*The Labor Department released its hiring and unemployment figures for October on Friday morning, providing the latest snapshot of the American economy.*

*The Numbers*
250,000 jobs were added last month.
The unemployment rate was unchanged at 3.7 percent, a nearly 50-year low.
Average earnings rose by 0.2 percent and are up 3.1 percent over the past year.
The number of people working or looking for a job increased by 711,000, nudging the labor force participation rate up to 62.9 percent, from 62.7 percent in September.
Last week, the government estimated that the economy grew at a hearty annualized rate of 3.5 percent in the third quarter. Confidence remains high among consumers and business leaders.


https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/02/business/economy/jobs-report.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 2, 2018)

justified said:


> Key point-  Trump is the aggressor and everyone else who is not in his target range is trying to find a way to fight back. Trump has picked on blacks, mexicans, central americans, jews, fat people, retarded people, muslims, africans, women, hollywood, california, asians, etc. etc. etc.  The white race that look like him or his children are the only group left in this country that do not fear for their life at the moment. Trump supporters are bullies and are looking for a way to fight back after what they call years of oppression under Obama. Imagine it, a black guy in the white house. You better call the military before another colored person gets elected. Trump supporters are owed nothing. Guys like Sherriff Joe have the NAACP on speed dial and think that their superior race is being taken over. Pussies.  The only thing that has changed since Trump came to power is that bottom feeders that threaten journalists and kill blacks and jews and create conspiracies that were urban legends for centuries now have a voice (Fox news, Infowars, Breitbart).


Hysterical.


----------



## justified (Nov 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Hysterical.


Trump Supporters out to destroy America. I'm sure you're out of the target range. Mainly, Trump supporters lack empathy, that's why their kids don't tell them personal stuff and why they don't get invited to family gatherings anymore.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

justified said:


> Key point-  Trump is the aggressor and everyone else who is not in his target range is trying to find a way to fight back. Trump has picked on blacks, mexicans, central americans, jews, fat people, retarded people, muslims, africans, women, hollywood, california, asians, etc. etc. etc.  The white race that look like him or his children are the only group left in this country that do not fear for their life at the moment. Trump supporters are bullies and are looking for a way to fight back after what they call years of oppression under Obama. Imagine it, a black guy in the white house. You better call the military before another colored person gets elected. Trump supporters are owed nothing. Guys like Sherriff Joe have the NAACP on speed dial and think that their superior race is being taken over. Pussies.  The only thing that has changed since Trump came to power is that bottom feeders that threaten journalists and kill blacks and jews and create conspiracies that were urban legends for centuries now have a voice (Fox news, Infowars, Breitbart).


Fake News.
Do you life feel threatened? Snowflake?
You are one big fat victim.
Get over it, Obama was the most divisive president in our history.
Do you hear all the black people on TV talking about whitey lately?
Pretty funny and sad that victims like you only see race.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Hysterical.


JUSTAMAP.


----------



## justified (Nov 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.
> Do you life feel threatened? Snowflake?
> You are one big fat victim.
> Get over it, Obama was the most divisive president in our history.
> ...


Pretty sad and funny that you used to call yourself a victim and now you found your voice with the other Trump trolls who found their messiah and are trying to destroy America. Do your neighbors like it when you fly your American flag upside down?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 2, 2018)

justified said:


> Pretty sad and funny that you used to call yourself a victim and now you found your voice with the other Trump trolls who found their messiah and are trying to destroy America. Do your neighbors like it when you fly your American flag upside down?


You're seriously fucked up. Me thinks you need meds chicken little to calm your crazy. Unhinged doesn't even begin to describe you... and please stay away from softball fields that politicians are playing.

Have a non-crazy weekend son.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

justified said:


> Pretty sad and funny that you used to call yourself a victim and now you found your voice with the other Trump trolls who found their messiah and are trying to destroy America. Do your neighbors like it when you fly your American flag upside down?


Please, me a victim? I will wait for this answer.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Please, me a victim? I will wait for this answer.


You and me are both victims. lol.
Wait'n for gubment to save our asses from the communists.
Hilarious.


----------



## nononono (Nov 2, 2018)

espola said:


> You understand perfectly what I am saying about you, and you know it's true - thus the coocoo denials


*You are a Disgusting Thieving Liar who's vile past was hidden when the Old forums*
*went away......AND YOU KNOW IT'S TRUE !*


----------



## nononono (Nov 2, 2018)

justified said:


> Key point-  Trump is the aggressor and everyone else who is not in his target range *is* *trying to find* *a way to fight back* ***. Trump has picked on blacks, mexicans, central americans, jews, fat people, retarded people, muslims, africans, women, hollywood, california, asians, etc. etc. etc.  The white race that look like him or his children are the only group left in this country that do not fear for their life at the moment. Trump supporters are bullies and are looking for a way to fight back after what they call years of oppression under Obama. Imagine it, a black guy in the white house. You better call the military before another colored person gets elected. Trump supporters are owed nothing. Guys like Sherriff Joe have the NAACP on speed dial and think that their superior race is being taken over. Pussies.  The only thing that has changed since Trump came to power is that bottom feeders that threaten journalists and kill blacks and jews and create conspiracies that were urban legends for centuries now have a voice (Fox news, Infowars, Breitbart).



*Not only are you a Pussified Fake News follower, but you cannot even post your own thoughts.....*


** You Liberals STARTED the Fight, Now We CONSERVATIVES are Fighting Back*
*and YOU cannot handle it.....Face it Justafriedbrain Your Democrats are*
*Criminal Scum and you should grow a pair and dump the Party !*

*Just Walk Away !*


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Fishmesmellme.....you're welcome.*


Still yawning. Are you from like the 50’s?


----------



## nononono (Nov 3, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Still yawning. Are you from like the 50’s?


*You tell me Fishsmellfromhell..........I think you're 50 +.....One stinky crotch...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 3, 2018)

justified said:


> Key point-  Trump is the aggressor and everyone else who is not in his target range is trying to find a way to fight back. Trump has picked on blacks, mexicans, central americans, jews, fat people, retarded people, muslims, africans, women, hollywood, california, asians, etc. etc. etc.  The white race that look like him or his children are the only group left in this country that do not fear for their life at the moment. Trump supporters are bullies and are looking for a way to fight back after what they call years of oppression under Obama. Imagine it, a black guy in the white house. You better call the military before another colored person gets elected. Trump supporters are owed nothing. Guys like Sherriff Joe have the NAACP on speed dial and think that their superior race is being taken over. Pussies.  The only thing that has changed since Trump came to power is that bottom feeders that threaten journalists and kill blacks and jews and create conspiracies that were urban legends for centuries now have a voice (Fox news, Infowars, Breitbart).


People are going to laugh at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 3, 2018)

justified said:


> Trump Supporters out to destroy America. I'm sure you're out of the target range. Mainly, Trump supporters lack empathy, that's why their kids don't tell them personal stuff and why they don't get invited to family gatherings anymore.


You were wrong about Oklahoma too.


----------



## Fishme1 (Nov 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You tell me Fishsmellfromhell..........I think you're 50 +.....One stinky crotch...*


LOL !!!

If you want to keep protecting the criminal in the White House -- Vote Republican!  If you want full and fair investigations into the corruption in the White House - VOTE DEMOCRATIC!

Let me help your cause.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 3, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> LOL !!!
> 
> If you want to keep protecting the criminal in the White House -- Vote Republican!  If you want full and fair investigations into the corruption in the White House - VOTE DEMOCRATIC!
> 
> Let me help your cause.


What do you think about all the corruption from Obama's FBI and his DOJ that we are finding out about now?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 4, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> LOL !!!
> 
> If you want to keep protecting the criminal in the White House -- Vote Republican!  If you want full and fair investigations into the corruption in the White House - VOTE DEMOCRATIC!
> 
> Let me help your cause.


Hanapaa!!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

Anyone surprised?                       
 

*Senate Judiciary panel says no evidence found to support accusations against Kavanaugh *

The Senate Judiciary Committee late Saturday released a 414-page report, in which the panel members say they found no supporting evidence for any of the allegations of sexual misconduct made against Justice Brett Kavanaugh ahead of his confirmation.

"Committee investigators spoke with 45 individuals and took 25 written statements relating to the various allegations made in the course of the #SCOTUS confirmation process," the Senate Judiciary Committee tweeted Saturday.

"In neither the committee's investigation nor in the supplemental background investigation conducted by the FBI was there ANY evidence to substantiate or corroborate any of the allegations."

The committee investigators "found no verifiable evidence that supported" Christine Blasey Ford's allegation that Kavanaugh pinned her to a bed in the early 1980s and attempted to remove her clothes while covering her mouth with one hand.

"The witnesses that Dr. Ford identified as individuals who could corroborate her allegations failed to do so, and in fact, contradicted her," the report notes.

It also states that committee investigators "found no verifiable evidence" to support Deborah Ramirez's claim that Kavanaugh exposed himself to her at a party when they were both at Yale.

The report additionally dismisses allegations from Julie Swetnick, forwarded by lawyer Michael Avenatti.

"Indeed, the evidence appears to support the position that Julie Swetnick and Mr. Avenatti criminally conspired to make materially false statements to the Committee and obstruct the Committee's investigation," the report writes.

Avenatti and Swetnick have both been referred to the Department of Justice for potential criminal investigations into their behavior during Kavanaugh's confirmation process. Avenatti was referred a second time for his actions.

In addition, the report details that investigators were also unable to locate supporting evidence for the several anonymous accusations against Kavanaugh, noting that one of the accusers has been referred for a criminal investigation.

Kavanaugh passionately denied all of the allegations against him and was ultimately confirmed after a brutal confirmation fight on Oct. 7 by a vote largely down party lines.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/senate-judiciary-panel-says-no-evidence-found-to-support-accusations-against-kavanaugh/ar-BBPkcRU


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 4, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Anyone surprised?
> 
> 
> *Senate Judiciary panel says no evidence found to support accusations against Kavanaugh *
> ...


It didn't work and now they have moved on to the next batch of lies.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 4, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Anyone surprised?
> 
> 
> *Senate Judiciary panel says no evidence found to support accusations against Kavanaugh *
> ...


Nope.
Nobody surprised.
Just crickets from the usual suspects.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What do you think about all the corruption from Obama's FBI and his DOJ that we are finding out about now?


Why don't you enlighten us all, well the 3 or 4 that still look in here, as to that which you are speaking.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why don't you enlighten us all, well the 3 or 4 that still look in here, as to that which you are speaking.


I thought you were done with responding and reading what I post?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I thought you were done with responding and reading what I post?


Awwwww.  You two made up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Awwwww.  You two made up.


You know how irresistible I can be.
Maybe she finally sobered up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know how irresistible I can be.
> Maybe she finally sobered up.


You handsome buggah


----------



## nononono (Nov 5, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> LOL !!!
> 
> If you want to keep protecting the criminal in the White House -- Vote Republican!  If you want full and fair investigations into the corruption in the White House - VOTE DEMOCRATIC!
> 
> Let me help your cause.



*Your effort is akin to a Chihuahua pissin on a weed.....*


*VOTE REPUBLICAN NOV 6th AND THE FISHSMELL WILL GO AWAY !*

*




*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why don't you enlighten us all, well the 3 or 4 that still look in here, as to that which you are speaking.


Are you talking about the three or four of you?
If you are, tell them all goodbye for me.


----------



## nononono (Nov 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why don't you enlighten us all, well the 3 or 4 that still look in here, as to that which you are speaking.



*You're addicted......slap your arm and stick that Democratic needle in.....*

*AGAIN !!!!*


*




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 6, 2018)

There might be one thing that Brian Kemp loves more than trying to stop black people from voting: his guns. And pointing his guns at people in campaign ads. And guns in general! In fact, while rallying for Kemp last weekend, Donald Trump said that if Democratic opponent Stacey Abrams becomes governor, she would somehow throw out the Second Amendment and confiscate guns in Georgia.

But Kemp pulled a stunning about-face on Monday when he declared that walking around with guns is "too extreme." He was motivated by a Breitbart article about a viral photo showing members of the New Black Panther Party (confirmed by the _Atlanta Journal-Constitution_) holding rifles and a pro-Stacey Abrams sign.

Kemp wasn't alone. Noted reasonable person David Clarke has said that the photo is voter intimidation, somehow, and Laura Ingraham, who formerly lost a slough of advertisers after making fun of high school shooting survivors, also decided that open-carrying guns was now cause for concern.

It would be easy to call the conservative messaging on this—claiming that gun control is bad unless the gun-owners are black—schizophrenic. But that would be dishonest. Kemp and his cheerleaders are being extremely consistent here: Like voting, gun rights only apply to white people.


https://www.yahoo.com/news/conservatives-suddenly-decide-guns-bad-165938363.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 6, 2018)

Lying loser liberals.






New Senate Report Shows Not a Single Accusation Made Against Justice Kavanaugh Had Evidence 
Katie Pavlich |


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 6, 2018)

"I like beer too!"


----------



## nononono (Nov 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There might be one thing that Brian Kemp loves more than trying to stop black people from voting: his guns. And pointing his guns at people in campaign ads. And guns in general! In fact, while rallying for Kemp last weekend, Donald Trump said that if Democratic opponent Stacey Abrams becomes governor, she would somehow throw out the Second Amendment and confiscate guns in Georgia.
> 
> But Kemp pulled a stunning about-face on Monday when he declared that walking around with guns is "too extreme." He was motivated by a Breitbart article about a viral photo showing members of the New Black Panther Party (confirmed by the _Atlanta Journal-Constitution_) holding rifles and a pro-Stacey Abrams sign.
> 
> ...



*Which one is Kemp !*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Nov 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "I like beer too!"



*Rodent....You are one Sick Individual...*


----------



## espola (Nov 6, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Which one is Kemp !*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Second Amendment supporters.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *"Husker Du is a lying piece of shit"*


I fixed Daffy's post...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 8, 2018)

The 2018 midterm elections brought significant gains for Democrats, who retook the House of Representatives and snatched several governorships from the grip of Republicans.

But some were left questioning why Democrats suffered a series of setbacks that prevented the party from picking up even more seats and, perhaps most consequentially, left the US Senate in Republican hands.

Among the most eye-catching was a statistic showing Democrats led Republicans by more than 12 million votes in Senate races, and yet still suffered losses on the night and failed to win a majority of seats in the chamber.

But constitutional law experts said more pressing concerns for Democrats could be found in a combination of gerrymandering and voter suppression tactics that might have prevented them from winning an even larger majority in the House and some key statewide elections.

“The rise of minority rule in America is now unmistakable,” said Laurence Tribe, a constitutional law professor at Harvard University.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/democrats-got-millions-more-votes-120012119.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The 2018 midterm elections brought significant gains for Democrats, who retook the House of Representatives and snatched several governorships from the grip of Republicans.
> 
> But some were left questioning why Democrats suffered a series of setbacks that prevented the party from picking up even more seats and, perhaps most consequentially, left the US Senate in Republican hands.
> 
> ...


Keep dreaming.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The 2018 midterm elections brought significant gains for Democrats, who retook the House of Representatives and snatched several governorships from the grip of Republicans.
> 
> But some were left questioning why Democrats suffered a series of setbacks that prevented the party from picking up even more seats and, perhaps most consequentially, left the US Senate in Republican hands.
> 
> ...


Justice Ginsburg hospitalized after fracturing 3 ribs in fall...
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/11/08/supreme-court-justice-ruth-bader-ginsburg-85-has-broken-her-ribs-in-a-fall.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The 2018 midterm elections brought significant gains for Democrats, who retook the House of Representatives and snatched several governorships from the grip of Republicans.
> 
> But some were left questioning why Democrats suffered a series of setbacks that prevented the party from picking up even more seats and, perhaps most consequentially, left the US Senate in Republican hands.
> 
> ...



Voting for the Senate races are statewide....gerrymandering? 
Do tell.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Justice Ginsburg hospitalized after fracturing 3 ribs in fall...
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/11/08/supreme-court-justice-ruth-bader-ginsburg-85-has-broken-her-ribs-in-a-fall.html


I'm quite confident that she could still kick your lily-livered ass no problem, one handed, from a hospital bed. 

So now you rest your hopes for another t appointment on an old lady dying or becoming incapacitated? You are a sick individual.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Voting for the Senate races are statewide....gerrymandering?
> Do tell.


" . . . and voter suppression tactics." Cherry pick much?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> " . . . and voter suppression tactics." Cherry pick much?


Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm quite confident that she could still kick your lily-livered ass no problem, one handed, from a hospital bed.
> 
> So now you rest your hopes for another t appointment on an old lady dying or becoming incapacitated? You are a sick individual.


I said no such thing, but now that you mention it, she is older than God.






*Justice Ginsburg hospitalized after fracturing 3 ribs in fall...*
*Experienced discomfort overnight...
Series of health problems...*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> " . . . and voter suppression tactics." Cherry pick much?


Where did this alleged "voter suppression" occur you koolaid drinking duck?
The voters got out and were able to vote for and change the House...where gerrymandering can occur....or were Republican voters victims of this "voter suppression"?
Not much between your ears Daffy....


----------



## espola (Nov 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Where did this alleged "voter suppression" occur you koolaid drinking duck?
> The voters got out and were able to vote for and change the House...where gerrymandering can occur....or were Republican voters victims of this "voter suppression"?
> Not much between your ears Daffy....


Liar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

This guy cracks me up,





* 
*
*MSNBC's Maddow Organizing Street Marches...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This guy cracks me up,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, she scares the living daylights out of you, everything does.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, she scares the living daylights out of you, everything does.


He/she is almost as dumb as you.


----------



## nononono (Nov 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The 2018 midterm elections brought significant gains for Democrats, who retook the House of Representatives and snatched several governorships from the grip of Republicans.
> 
> But some were left questioning why Democrats suffered a series of setbacks that prevented the party from picking up even more seats and, perhaps most consequentially, left the US Senate in Republican hands.
> 
> ...



*THE ABOVE ARTICLE IS THE BIGGEST CROCK OF SHIT !*

*The Truth will come out that Democrats are the ones Stealing ( " gerrymandering ) elections.*
*All one has to do is look at a results map......*








*Those " Blue " areas have TONS of red in them.....What is being done by the media is*
*down right Criminal to the American Public !*


----------



## nononono (Nov 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Liar.



*NO....Spola..You are the LIAR and THIEF...*
*To begin with how do you how much is between the *
*rodents ears....Based on his Cut n Paste posts it does*
*not appear he has very much in the critical thinking *
*dept, let alone basic reasoning skills. As for you ..the*
*forum LIAR and THIEF, I'd say you have credibility*
*in the neighborhood of Hillary Rodham Clinton = 0%.*

*




*

*Start by returning your STOLEN horde and THEN you*
*might regain some credibility.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> " . . . and voter suppression tactics." Cherry pick much?


Yes please:

Among the most eye-catching was a statistic showing *Democrats led Republicans by more than 12 million votes in Senate races*, and yet still suffered losses on the night and failed to win a majority of seats in the chamber.


Maybe California and New York had something to do with the stat above.   Lol!  You people crack me up.


----------



## nononono (Nov 8, 2018)

*Democrats KNOW they Cheated in this Midterm.....*

*Just look what Stacie Abrams is trying to pull in Georgia.....*
*She thought she had it in the bag thru " Democratic " tactics...*
*Now she is literally trying to steal the Election.*
*I wonder when the " Car " will show up with a trunk*
*full of missing votes that will sway the election ...Al Franken style .....!*

*California would be easy to expose if Honest people were at the *
*helm of this State, but alas we have a State run by the Criminals.*
*The Northern Mexican Cartel AKA The Democratic Party....*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes please:
> 
> Among the most eye-catching was a statistic showing *Democrats led Republicans by more than 12 million votes in Senate races*, and yet still suffered losses on the night and failed to win a majority of seats in the chamber.
> 
> ...


Maybe those pesky Russians?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 8, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Maybe those pesky Russians?


China!!


----------



## nononono (Nov 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm quite confident that she could still kick your lily-livered ass no problem, one handed, from a hospital bed.
> 
> So now you rest your hopes for another t appointment on an old lady dying or becoming incapacitated? You are a sick individual.


*I think Jim Acosta could Kick your Lilly Liver Ass with a Mic in his hand....and I would take *
*that Mic from Jim Acosta and make him mouth it in Public with ease.....Leave the soon to be*
*replaced RBG frail Justice out of your fantasy match ups...*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Liar.


Where's the lie and when did you stop beating your wife?


----------



## nononono (Nov 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Where's the lie and when did you stop beating your wife?








*Spola " workin " that grip for a release......*


----------



## espola (Nov 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Where's the lie and when did you stop beating your wife?


Liar.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Liar.


You're guilty coward.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 8, 2018)

More twisted t-suckers doing what comes naturally:






9c1fb346-e39f-11e8-9080-cabb80f93ac6







9bd93b7a-e389-11e8-9080-cabb80f93ac6

10b28eba-e3ad-11e8-9080-cabb80f93ac6







index.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Liar.


Just like his hero and role model t.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More twisted t-suckers doing what comes naturally:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're seriously a pussy...boo!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More twisted t-suckers doing what comes naturally:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wat?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

Why do democrats always gain votes in a recount?






*Florida braces for recounts...** 
*
*RUBIO: DEMS MAY STEAL SENATE SEAT...*


----------



## espola (Nov 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just like his hero and role model t.


I understand why t lies - it's the heart of his business model.  What I don't understand is wwhy posters to a public forum will post obviouys lies every day.  Are they getting paid a nickel a post or something?  Or does it help them jack off?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

espola said:


> I understand why t lies - it's the heart of his business model.  What I don't understand is wwhy posters to a public forum will post obviouys lies every day.  Are they getting paid a nickel a post or something?  Or does it help them jack off?


Open your mouth.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 8, 2018)

espola said:


> I understand why t lies - it's the heart of his business model.  What I don't understand is wwhy posters to a public forum will post obviouys lies every day.  Are they getting paid a nickel a post or something?  Or does it help them jack off?


Wife beater chimes in again.


----------



## espola (Nov 8, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Wife beater chimes in again.


q.e.d.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 8, 2018)

espola said:


> q.e.d.


From your little list of responses...cute simpleton.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 8, 2018)

espola said:


> q.e.d.


Think you meant qid... It's how  many times a day you pound on your wife


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More twisted t-suckers doing what comes naturally:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pelosi will make it all better.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why do democrats always gain votes in a recount?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Russians!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 9, 2018)

espola said:


> I understand why t lies - it's the heart of his business model.  What I don't understand is wwhy posters to a public forum will post *obviouys* lies every day.  Are they getting paid a nickel a post or something?  Or does it help them jack off?


Is it that obviouys?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2020)

Over the weekend, Republican Steve Schmidt, who ran John McCain's 2008 campaign for president, was interviewed on MSNBC.
In response to a very general question regarding the Trump Presidency, Mr. Schmidt spoke for two solid minutes and gave the most insightful and brutally honest response of what the Trump Presidency has done to our great country.
“Donald Trump has been the worst president this country has ever had. And, I don't say that hyperbolically. He is. But he is a consequential president. And, he has brought this country in three short years to a place of weakness that is simply unimaginable if you were pondering where we are today from the day where Barack Obama left office. And, there were a lot of us on that day who were deeply skeptical and very worried about what a Trump presidency would be. But this is a moment of unparalleled national humiliation, of weakness.”
"When you listen to the President, these are the musings of an imbecile. An idiot. And I don't use those words to name call. I use them because they are the precise words of the English language to describe his behavior. His comportment. His actions. We've never seen a level of incompetence, a level of ineptitude so staggering on a daily basis by anybody in the history of the country whose ever been charged with substantial responsibilities.”
"It's just astonishing that this man is president of the United States. The man, the con man, from New York City. Many bankruptcies, failed businesses, a reality show, that branded him as something that he never was. A successful businessman. Well, he's the President of the United States now, and the man who said he would make the country great again. And he's brought death, suffering, and economic collapse on truly an epic scale."
"And, let's be clear. This isn't happening in every country around the world. This place. Our place. Our home. Our country. The United States. We are the epicenter. We are the place where you're the most likely to die from this disease. We're the ones with the most shattered economy. And we are, because of the fool that sits in the Oval Office behind the Resolute Desk.


----------

